# Dig Box...or aRock Garden?!



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

If you've read any of my posts, you know I can't get Snarf interested in anything but examining the inside of his hedgie bag or eating mealies: ignores hanging bells; walks around toys; ducks under fleece 'snakes'; looks with disdain at TP tubes; eyes his dig box suspiciously. You get the picture. :roll: 

I found something he likes!!! I bought a clay plate-thingy (those circular plates with a lip that sit under plant pots that I can't remember the name of) and filled it with aquarium gravel. Every morning I put little pieces of dried apple and banana in the gravel, on the off-chance Mr Sleeps-A-Lot actually gets out of bed and wants a snack :roll: . At night I add a couple mealies. He LOVES it! My BF is often up late on the xbox and he said he hears him digging around like crazy. Every morning, all of the fruit is gone (and this guy has never eaten anything but kibble and mealies) and their is aquarium gravel EVERYwhere. When I had him out this afternoon, he walked over and grabbed a piece of banana before he returned to his hedgie bag. I almost fainted. 

And I know he's keeping his nails trimmed, too. Yay!


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

This sounds like a fun idea! However, I would be worried that bits might get stuck places? I would love to try this with the bigger pieces though.  (I don't now the actual size of the aquarium gravel fyi  )


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Aquarium gravel comes in lots of sizes so you can just pick out whichever one would work for your hedgie. The stuff I use is about the size of a pea...kinda...the pieces aren't round so it's hard to compare them to anything.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

That's a good idea. Thanks for sharing!  I might try that with my hedgies, they both sound like Snarf... if it's not a mealie or a wheel, they don't care about it. That includes me, of course. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> That includes me, of course. :lol:


 :roll: I feel your pain.

I am home all day cuz of sick leave. Jamie and I were about to go out for the day and I said (jokingly cuz I know better) "What will poor Snarf think with me gone?" Jamie: "That he's on vacation." :shock:


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

MissC said:


> susanaproenca said:
> 
> 
> > That includes me, of course. :lol:
> ...


Sounds like something my BF would say (and illicit a swift smack up-side the head)!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I give mine a good poke with any quills I find. :twisted:


----------



## Sheryl (Sep 9, 2010)

I am soooo going to try this! Wilson sounds just like Snarf - no interest in any food other than kibble and mealies, absolute disdain for any toys whatsoever, 100% focused on sleeping and wheeling. I already have aquarium gravel in-house and I'll bet I have an appropriate tray from when we tried growing Bonsai trees one year (more like "one week"). Thanks for the great suggestion!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Sheryl said:


> I am soooo going to try this! Wilson sounds just like Snarf - no interest in any food other than kibble and mealies, absolute disdain for any toys whatsoever, 100% focused on sleeping and wheeling. I already have aquarium gravel in-house and I'll bet I have an appropriate tray from when we tried growing Bonsai trees one year (more like "one week"). Thanks for the great suggestion!


Good luck! Two weeks later and he still loves it. I couldn't get him to eat anything but kibble, but now he goes over to the rock garden and actually searches for pieces of dried fruit. And the fruit can sit there for a day - not like fresh fruit/veggies (not that he'd eat THOSE, of course :roll: ).


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea! thanks for sharing  my hedgies the same way sadly she wond play with her stuffed animals, cut toilet paper tube, fleece dig box, or little cars  but i will have to try this! sounds like it would be a lot of fun for her!


----------

